# Which Are the Best Private Medical Colleges in Lahore?



## raza77 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi 
I was wondering whether can someone rank the private medical colleges in lahore and tell me which ones are the best ones because i will be applying this year...
Many thanks in advance


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

raza77 said:


> Hi
> I was wondering whether can someone rank the private medical colleges in lahore and tell me which ones are the best ones because i will be applying this year...
> Many thanks in advance


based on my 2 years experience, i wud like to rank private colleges of lahore as follows:

BEST ones:

CMH,
Sheikh Zyaed,
Shalamar, 
FMH,
LMDC, 
Sharif medical college,
Central Park.

Others:

Lahore university college of medicine,
Rashid Latif medical college,
Akhtar Saeed,
Avicena,
Continental. 

:happy:


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Can you please also tell last years closing merit of these colleges as well as their fee structure


----------



## H.madiha (Jun 7, 2013)

can any one tell merit of last year??


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

CMH is probably the best one.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Shalamar is the best, right now.

*Sent from my HTC One V using Forum Fiend v1.0.*


----------



## Meenanur (Sep 19, 2013)

rCan anyone tell me do the aggregate count in getting an admission in private colleges... I heard that they have separate entry test .

So if they do have an entry test why do they ask aggragate made from mcat...im askig this because i have pretty good marks in fsc but i messed up in mcat which made my aggregate really low... Please tell me ..
Im confused


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Shalamar doesn't take its own entry test. CMH, Shifa & FMH do.

*Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk.*


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

there entry test is just 12.5%..... so its effect on merit is minor for low aggregate


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

Does LMDC take its own E.T?


----------



## faith (Jun 5, 2013)

no


----------



## madysj (Sep 26, 2013)

*Problems in Admission*

which private medical colleges take 12.5% UHS entry test marks or take no marks at all? 
Please help !!!


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Shifa seems to not take UHS test into account at all


----------



## zabardastzi (Sep 22, 2013)

Can anyone give me a bit info about shifa med clg or send their website link


----------

